# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Te pershendes me kengen...

## Arvima

Thashe ta hap dhe une njehere kete teme  :ngerdheshje:  , vetem se titullin spo dija si ta vendosja  :sarkastik: 

Ju pershendes miq !  :buzeqeshje: 




hej hej hej hej hej se ky ritem na fton
te kercejme se bashku deri naten von

ndonse veshur thjesht edhe me xhinse blu
te kendoj muzike e te vallzoni ju

hej hej hej hej hej!

----------


## tetovarja87

Ndersa une u pershendes me fiksimin tim

----------


## Foleja_

Arvima per ty dhe Tetovaren  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## prishtina75



----------


## Foleja_

Tesla Motor , nje kenge per mireseardhje  ne forum .

Prishtine  tu ngjat jeta 


 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tetovarja87

Fole  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## prishtina75

......pershendetje Foleja e rrezuar nga dardha, :perqeshje: 

Gjithashtu e pershendes Arvimen dhe Tetovaren,

----------


## Arvima

Flm Fole , ju pershendes gjithashtu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Foleja_

Tetovare kjo kengetarja  yte  qenka pehrri e ilaq per sy   :buzeqeshje:  


per ty ky i tatuazheve  :ngerdheshje:  

 :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## tetovarja87

Te perrshendes edhe une o Prishtinali ty dhe Arvimen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gentian_gr



----------


## Foleja_

> ......pershendetje Foleja e rrezuar nga dardha,
> 
> 
> [/video]


hahah ani a po vjen mem pa se ma beson dhimbjen  :perqeshje:  


Gentian pershendetje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tetovarja87

> Tetovare kjo kengetarja  yte  qenka pehrri e ilaq per sy   
> 
> 
> per ty ky i tatuazheve


eh kjo kengetarja per ata qe gjejn veten aty te bene te shkulesh qerpik me gjithe vetulla  :perqeshje: 

Sa per Kete te tatuazheve lene mi se ma bo fiksim i cmendur kenga ama,zgjohem ne megjes nuk them "mirmengjes dit e ere" por Tatuazh hahhahahah

ps/ gjitha kenget i ka  te mira,edhe pellumbi i bardh me pelqen

----------


## prishtina75

[QUOTE=Foleja_;3568235]hahah ani a po vjen mem pa se ma beson dhimbjen  :perqeshje:  


Gentian pershendetje  :buzeqeshje: 

......mire ish kan po vet kurqysh nuk jam, :perqeshje:

----------


## tetovarja87

kjo per Shtegtaren,Seriozen dhe Sorkadhen

----------


## Gentian_gr

*Pershendetje Foleja!
Pershendetje Prishtina 75!
*
http://www.youtube.com/user/videoettes

----------


## Arvima

NJeri na sjell tinguj siciliane tjetra pulcino pio  :perqeshje: 

Une po ju sjell Pupon  :buzeqeshje:  




Pershendetje Gentian!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tetovarja87

oj Arvima a thush po e sollem edhe Mentor Kurtishin bohet mire  :uahaha: 


( e di c'me tha djali halles nje dite,me pyeti pse su prish bota me 21 i thash s edi,sepse Mentor Kurtishi akoma s;eshte i lumtur )  :Mos:

----------


## prishtina75

....Foleja dhe Tetovare,  :ngerdheshje: 

Nuk vlen per Arvimen, :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gentian_gr

*Arvima!!*

----------

